# Cats and fish



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

Neither Blue nor Oreo have ever shown interest in my many fish tanks and tubs. They don't go up there on their own, have little interest when put there.

MOST regular indoor pet cats hate water and have no desire to go "fishing". The few that do go fishing usually end up falling in etc. and never try it again!


----------

